# Shelby Supreme - complete



## willbazzar (Oct 7, 2021)

*I have a rusting **Shelby Supreme **- 99% complete, unmolested bike. I would appreciate any info / input on the bike. I have been planning for years to restore but I think it may be too valuable for my limited skills. I don't want to ruin it. Are there any past sales that would give an idea of value in case I decide to sell it ?

thanks in advance for your input.


Will*


----------



## Kato (Oct 7, 2021)

@blasterracing


----------



## tacochris (Oct 7, 2021)

willbazzar said:


> *I have a rusting **Shelby Supreme **- 99% complete, unmolested bike. I would appreciate any info / input on the bike. I have been planning for years to restore but I think it may be too valuable for my limited skills. I don't want to ruin it. Are there any past sales that would give an idea of value in case I decide to sell it ?
> 
> thanks in advance for your input.
> 
> ...



O yeah....the comments are comin bud.  Lol


----------



## willbazzar (Oct 7, 2021)

I kinda' thought so
already tossed the rotten tires & put some old MTB tires on it so I could ride it, 
painted the rack, 
but fortunately decided to stop before I did anything else stupid.

thx all


----------



## tacochris (Oct 7, 2021)

willbazzar said:


> I kinda' thought so
> already tossed the rotten tires & put some old MTB tires on it so I could ride it,
> painted the rack,
> but fortunately decided to stop before I did anything else stupid.
> ...



When it comes to certain bikes, original paint can mean SO much more than people realize so you did the right thing.  While the tank, fenders and guard are in rough shape, that original finish is only original once (in my personal opinion).


----------



## saladshooter (Oct 7, 2021)

Most bikes with that tank are Hiawatha Arrows. You can search the classifieds for them to get an idea of value. However pay attention to the rack, guard and fenders of the sold bikes. As yours appears to be a surplus model of lower valued parts.

Hard to tell if your bike has any original paint left. If the tank is clean and not rotted I'd guess in the $3500+/- range.


----------



## willbazzar (Oct 7, 2021)

Yep, I should have known better. 
To begin my 'restoration' I picked up a cool Shelby fender* back when I got the bike at a local auction ( $ you don't want to know ! ), and I painted it !
which. 
*I was told way back when that it was the correct one for the bike


----------



## willbazzar (Oct 7, 2021)

Very solid. No rot anywhere. My God, the steel would rival Hitler's Benz !


----------



## slick (Oct 7, 2021)

1941 Hiawatha Arrow. Odd it has the big bars on it considering it's so late. Still a great bike. Value as is......$4k. The tank and the bars are the money.


----------



## JRE (Oct 7, 2021)

Nice. Thats a bucket list bike for me.


----------



## willbazzar (Oct 7, 2021)

slick said:


> 1941 Hiawatha Arrow. ? Shelby


----------



## Freqman1 (Oct 8, 2021)

Shelby Big Tanks -
					

Airflo, Speedline, Arrow, No-Nose are names that refer to some of the most desirable prewar balloon tire bikes built by Shelby Cycle Co. in Shelby, Ohio from 1938-1941.  So what’s the difference between a Speedline and an Arrow? What does “No-Nose” mean? Are these all Airflos? To answer these...




					vintageamericanbicycles.com


----------

